# Advice on overloading sockets with a stack



## Alex2012 (Mar 11, 2012)

Hi, can someone please simplify this problem for us we can't seem to get a clear answer off the internet.

Basically in our rented flat we have a double plug one on left is taken with tv etc and one on right is for our reptile stack, at the minute plug on right has 4 plugs on it we're gna get another reptile or two so will be 7 to 8 plugged pieces of equipment in the right socket via extension (probably get a surge protected) is that goin to overload the socket? 

This is best place in our house for reps to be probably the only place surely just 3 set ups wont blow a plug. 

Any help and advice much appreciated

Thanks


----------



## imginy (Jun 14, 2009)

As long as the electrics in your house are good it shouldn't be a problem.

You should remember that even with 5 viv setups and a tv it will still use a lot less than something like a kettle or hover would on it's own.


----------



## sheena is a gecko (Apr 22, 2011)

We have a similar problem in our bedroom where most of our set ups are. We have a 6 gang extension plugged into 1 socket with 5 vivs and 2 rubs connected, then there is a double adapter plugged into that extension with another 6 gang extension running from it which powers 2 vivs and 3 heat strips on the rub rack, so all of that is effectively being drawn from one outlet. We only have low wattage heat mats though which all combined don't exceed 13amp and they're all on stats. I'm not saying it will definitely be safe but we haven't had a problem so far.


----------



## Alex2012 (Mar 11, 2012)

Ok thanks i think adding up all the bulbs, uv and heat sources not even taking into account that some ate obviously On stats if all on full would probably be well under 500 watts its just it would be spead out over 8 plug sockets on a surge protected extension


----------



## stungy (May 28, 2011)

You can get some great tower surge protectors,with up to about 12 sockets on them,that would be the safest way I should think


----------



## Dannyk79 (Feb 15, 2012)

stungy said:


> You can get some great tower surge protectors,with up to about 12 sockets on them,that would be the safest way I should think


+1 on that one... There is nothing like a good fire hazard in someone's property with extension leads daisy chained into each other..

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lewis M (Aug 6, 2009)

stungy said:


> You can get some great tower surge protectors,with up to about 12 sockets on them,that would be the safest way I should think


I have a 12 gang socket/surge protector thing with the following plugged in: 2 pulse stats, 1 mat stat, multiple led strips on one plug, modem, router, hub, pc, tv, xbox, wii and speakers, as I only have one single plug in my bedroom. Been like that for aaages and nothings gone wrong.


----------



## jfresh (Apr 4, 2012)

Ha, those extension plugs that add socket stacks, I've plugged those into each other stacked 5 times haha, if that didnt burn my place down you should be fine.
Oh yeah, every outlet was filled, all 30 somthing


----------



## daniel-james (Jan 10, 2012)

Lol this made me chuckle inhale seen some
Frightening things when it comes to electrical supply for multiple vivariums. Extension on extension on adapter on extension on timer on extension on adapter on extension that has cables Joined with tape. Seriously though my friend has a 6 way extension that all
6 sockets have other 5 way extensions in!! If that has worked for years without any problems then you should be fine..


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

daniel-james said:


> Lol this made me chuckle inhale seen some
> Frightening things when it comes to electrical supply for multiple vivariums. Extension on extension on adapter on extension on timer on extension on adapter on extension that has cables Joined with tape. Seriously though my friend has a 6 way extension that all
> 6 sockets have other 5 way extensions in!! If that has worked for years without any problems then you should be fine..



Yep... As long as you don't go over loading amperage then you're fine. 
The amperage for a heat mat will be minimal, so possibly not even 1amp in a 4 way extension. Five 4 way extensions into a 6 way is putting less than 5 amps through that plug. and if you exceed the amperage you blow the fuse.


----------

